# Moving from uk to canada with my family



## STRIKE (Mar 27, 2012)

Hello, I just wondered if anyone could help. I'm a UK citizen living in the UK with my Canadian wife & our British born daughter (3 mths). In March my wife will become a partial citizen here & our next move was to start applying for her to sponsor me, so we could move permanently to Canada. We have gathered the forms to apply from here, but my wife has become very home sick since the birth of our daughter. I really would like to know if there is a way that we can travel to Canada & apply for my residency from there. She has work waiting at a family business & is keen to start work again. I wouldn't need to work, as I could look after our daughter until my visa was approved. I've heard before that you can be in Canada as a visitor & your status is put on hold while your visa application goes through. Does anyone have any knowledge or experience on this? I really feel I need to do everything I can to get our family back to Canada. Also I should mention that i'm 33 & I have formally had a work visa in Canada, so I would be looking at applying for permanent residency. 

If anyone could help we'd really appreciate it!

Thanks,

Steve.


----------



## onedegree (Sep 1, 2012)

Contact the Canadian Embassy to inquire or go to the Citizenship and Immigration Canada website. There is a lot of information there which could assist you. I don't think it should be a problem for you to be here for a it while working on the paperwork. I have a friend doing the opposite to Scotland.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

STRIKE said:


> I really would like to know if there is a way that we can travel to Canada & apply for my residency from there. She has work waiting at a family business & is keen to start work again. I wouldn't need to work, as I could look after our daughter until my visa was approved. I've heard before that you can be in Canada as a visitor & your status is put on hold while your visa application goes through. Does anyone have any knowledge or experience on this? I really feel I need to do everything I can to get our family back to Canada. Also I should mention that i'm 33 & I have formally had a work visa in Canada, so I would be looking at applying for permanent residency.


Been through it. You can do as you suggest, but, be advised, the processing times from within Canada are longer, so it could take up to a year to get you PR.


----------

